# meet my new baby



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

hey everyone been a while but i am back. About mid Nov. i will be picking up my new baby i was told it was a female because mom was not visually a latino you all no more about that than me but anyways meet Luna. i will be getting updated pics of her as she grows these pics are of different ages but i wanted you all to see her as she got bigger in one pic was taken last week you can really see her eyes


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Awe sweet baby! I love the name Luna.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute, congrats!







I have a WF named Luna, too.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous baby! Looks like a lovely whiteface.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

here is a new pic of Luna


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

awww what a sweetie  love the name too. one of my dogs is called Luna though we mostly call her loonie tunes


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So Luna is a whitface lutino?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Luna looks like a sweet bird.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> So Luna is a whitface lutino?


yes she is a whiteface lutino or an albino she can be called both


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you i am so excited to get her


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Absolutely addorable, hon! Wishing her a long n healthy life with many happy days ahead


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

just got a new pic of my baby it is so neat to watch her grow here is my Luna


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh he is so little! What a cutie pie!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a darling!! how long now?


----------



## lonnieD14 (Sep 22, 2013)

Omg shes precious!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Awww Luna is so sweet


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

luna is 3 weeks and 4 days old so still guessing around beginning or middle of Nov. i am so excited to get her and the breeder has been great at keeping me updated on her she is growing and changing it seem everyday.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

here is an updated pic of Luna


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's so pretty!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> she's so pretty!!


thank you your is to


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

When will you be bringing her home?


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> When will you be bringing her home?


i was told 1st week to mid Nov. i also got another pic of her from a different angle


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great! Awe, she's getting lots of feathers! What a beautiful baby.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawwww! She's so little!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

yes sometimes i wish i could reach through the computer and snuggles her


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i know you all are probably getting tired of seeing pics of Luna but i am a proud mom to be so please humor me here is a new pic of her she is 4 weeks old now


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

hey everyone here is a pic of my big girl luna with one of her siblings learning to perch


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

What a sweetheart!!! You'd never know those two buddies were siblings.  But she's growing so fast! I love seeing the updates - I bet you can't wait. She's gorgeous!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ccollin13 said:


> What a sweetheart!!! You'd never know those two buddies were siblings.  But she's growing so fast! I love seeing the updates - I bet you can't wait. She's gorgeous!


yes i can't wait to get her my sweet little luna angel :wf lutino: and thank you i am very proud of her


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's beautiful! as is the sibling  not long now!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> she's beautiful! as is the sibling  not long now!!


yes i am so excited :clap:


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

here is a new pic of Luna she is 5 weeks now and she is fixing to eat in this pic


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

She is just beautiful, not long now until you get her!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunshine2009 said:


> She is just beautiful, not long now until you get her!


yep and very excited


----------

